# Boom Boom Pew Pew - Der tolle Sound im Zimmer



## Sin (11. Dezember 2012)

Grüß Gott, Mahlzeit, Servus zusammen,

Ich ziehe bald in meine neue Wohnung - Das schöne an der Wohnung ist: Unter mir wohnt keiner, über mir wohnt keiner, neben mir wohnt keiner. Mein erster Gedanke war also: Geil, fetter Sound und keiner der sich beschwert wenn die Bassbox auf 100 steht. 

Problem: Ich habe keine Soundanlage
Problem2: ich habe zudem auch kein Ahnung wie es funktioniert und was ich brauche.

Positiv: Ich habe euch
Positiv2: Ich habe auch Geld :-P (Wenn auch nicht viel)

Was genau ich will: Guten Sound bei Musik und TV/Film. Angeschlossen werden soll: 3D BluRay Player, Samsung Fernseher (Stichwort Putpat TV), Schalplattenspieler.
Noch genauer: Raum 1 ist eine Mischung aus Wohnzimmer und Küche und ca 50m² Groß - Die anderen Räume ca 10-20m² (Arbeitszimmer, Schlafzimmer, Badezimmer)

In allen Räumen soll die gleiche Musik laufen, jedoch die Lautsprecher via Anlage einzeln zu/abschaltbar (Wlan Boxen?) Der Sound im Wohnzimmer soll natürlich am besten sein /5.1, 7.1?

Was brauche ich? Was bringt am meisten? Wo liegt der Unterschied bei einer günstigen Lösung/ teuren Lösung

Habt ihr da hilfreiche Vorschläge?


----------



## Knallfix (12. Dezember 2012)

Also meine Empfehlung wäre es, deinen Text mit evtl noch einer Skizze des großes Raumes, auf Hifi-Forum.de in der Surround Kaufberatung zu posten 
Ganz wichtig ist noch dein (maximales) Budget, ohne kann dir keiner Tipps geben.
Doch sei dir gesagt, billig wird das nicht unbedingt 

Wegen der Musik in allen Räumen: Bei AV Verstärkern ab 7.1 Lautsprecher aufwärts kann, kann man idR Zonen definieren.
Also 5.1 für die gute Stube und für jeweils 2 Lautsprecher die in anderen Räumen stehen. Du bräuchtest einen 11.x AVR und das sind dann schon Geräte der Oberklasse und kosten 4stellig. Gute Möglichkeit wäre da einen Gebrauchten zu kaufen, evtl auch aus den Kleinanzeigen im Hifi Forum, hab da gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sinnvollerweise sollte der AVR dann eine Funkfernbedienung haben oder per App steuerbar sein. Sonst kommst nicht durch die Wände 
Willst du den Plattenspieler an den AVR anschließen, drauf achten das der einen Phono Eingang hat. Haben aber auch nur noch die hochpreisigen Geräte.
Andere möglichkeit ist ein Phono Vorverstärker der zwischen Plattenspieler und AVR kommt.

Oder du schaust dir mal http://www.sonos.com/system an als Beispiel für ein reines Multiroom System an.


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Dezember 2012)

Hi, Knallfix hat gute Sachen geschrieben, auch mit dem Gebraucht-Verstärker kann ich so unterschreiben, das ist ne gute Sache - teilw. findest Du auch Händler die noch ein Jahr Garantie dazu geben. So hab ich es gemacht. Zu Lautsprechern kann ich Nubert + Teufel nennen (ich bin Nubert-Fan) - gute Preise und toller Klang, wenn es nicht so teuer sein soll.


----------

